# New to the frogs



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

Hello guys I'm new to frog keeping and don't know where to start,
I keep a snake and a few other inverts, but my other half has always wanted a pet frog, she always had them in her tropical fish tank but now she/we want a frog that we can actually handle and 'interact' with, I have acquired and decent size glass aquarium roughly 2ft long and 1ft high and have plans for a mesh lid build, I have spare mat stats and heat mats but I would prefer to keep a species that will not require additional heating for ease, if frogs of that type exist except the pond frogs lol, I have a good knowledge of how to raise/lower humidity and feeding live food ect that's about it in this game, any advice will be appreciated thank you


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

tezzabear said:


> Hello guys I'm new to frog keeping and don't know where to start,
> I keep a snake and a few other inverts, but my other half has always wanted a pet frog, she always had them in her tropical fish tank but now she/we want a frog that we can actually handle and 'interact' with, I have acquired and decent size glass aquarium roughly 2ft long and 1ft high and have plans for a mesh lid build, I have spare mat stats and heat mats but I would prefer to keep a species that will not require additional heating for ease, if frogs of that type exist except the pond frogs lol, I have a good knowledge of how to raise/lower humidity and feeding live food ect that's about it in this game, any advice will be appreciated thank you


Tbh frogs aren't pets to play with and handle. For that space you could be ok with a small group of firebellied toads and they're semi aquatic which might appeal if you've had aquatic frogs before. Best bet is find the frogs you like and then cater to what they require.


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Apr 15, 2013)

As Ronny said frogs aren't really something you can handle much due to the way they absorb chemicals easily through their skin which can cause irritation and problems for them. 

Most frogs also produce chemicals that will irritate us too :whip:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

I`ve heard in the past of someone handling their firebelly toads and then not washing their hands.
A spell of illness quickly followed.
Many are toxic and not really for handling and likewise darts are fragile and not for handling.
Pets they certainly are not.

Mike


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Its that age old word "Pets" again.

Both replies are correct, so if you accept this and still want a good frog as a starter, look at whites tree frogs or amazon milk frogs, bear in mind though they will need a more arboreal viv, 45x45x60 is really the minimum you want for adults.


----------



## Mrs Jodes (Apr 21, 2013)

Eek! Don't ever tell 'frog people' you want to handle a frog! You'd never catch me doing it ;-)
The tank you have probably wouldn't be suitable but look into american green tree frogs. We've had 3 of the little tinkers and they're lovely! Easy peasy to keep and fascinating to watch. 
Whites tree frogs are also great. I love watching our two, they're so full of character and look so happy all the time!


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Mrs Jodes said:


> Eek! Don't ever tell 'frog people' you want to handle a frog! You'd never catch me doing it ;-)
> The tank you have probably wouldn't be suitable but look into american green tree frogs. We've had 3 of the little tinkers and they're lovely! Easy peasy to keep and fascinating to watch.
> Whites tree frogs are also great. I love watching our two, they're so full of character and look so happy all the time!


At a foot tall it'd be a bit too small for whites. If you flipped it on to it's end so it had a 1foot by 1 foot base it could then be used for USAs but it's still a bit too narrow for whites. Failing that, flog the tank and buy either 45x45x60 or a 60x45x60 Exo and pop some whites in that


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Bumble bee walking toads, maybe some golden mantella. They are not to be handled. They are both dinural though, so you can "interact" in terms of watch them. 

Josh's Frogs How-To Guides » Blog Archive » Bumble Bee Toad Care and Breeding


----------



## Mrs Jodes (Apr 21, 2013)

ronnyjodes said:


> At a foot tall it'd be a bit too small for whites. If you flipped it on to it's end so it had a 1foot by 1 foot base it could then be used for USAs but it's still a bit too narrow for whites. Failing that, flog the tank and buy either 45x45x60 or a 60x45x60 Exo and pop some whites in that


I did actually say the tank probably WOULDN'T be suitable, Mr Jodes. Sheesh!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Mrs Jodes said:


> I did actually say the tank probably WOULDN'T be suitable, Mr Jodes. Sheesh!


Oh, gods, it's Mattanda, all over again! :gasp:


----------



## frogman955 (Feb 7, 2010)

No idea what your comment really means Ron but if it`s a dig at Mrs Jodes I`d say back off.
She is a very very nice young woman.

Mike


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

frogman955 said:


> No idea what your comment really means Ron but if it`s a dig at Mrs Jodes I`d say back off.
> She is a very very nice young woman.
> 
> Mike


If you'd actually been around this site for any length of time, Mike, you'd recognise it as a reference to Matt and Manda, a couple who used to post on here a lot and talk to each other through the site as well. They are mostly on Snakes, nowadays, but still pop in once in a while and still are friends of mine, as is Ronnie/John. So please back off yourself!


----------



## Mrs Jodes (Apr 21, 2013)

Ron Magpie said:


> Oh, gods, it's Mattanda, all over again! :gasp:





frogman955 said:


> No idea what your comment really means Ron but if it`s a dig at Mrs Jodes I`d say back off.
> She is a very very nice young woman.
> 
> Mike


Thank you Mike, that's a lovely thing to say! :flrt:

I wasn't offended and neither was Jon. In fact it sparked a whole 10 minute game of trying to mix Jon and Ellen together so it sounded as good as Mattanda. The best we came up with was Eon. Fail...


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-PIckHrZ0o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

Okay cheers guys for the decent comments from the usual sarcy ones you can get on here, reason I asked is cos the shop I went into for a frog chat told me a certain type of frog likes to be handled :/ guess ill save up for a chameleon set up for the misses instead


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

tezzabear said:


> Okay cheers guys for the decent comments from the usual sarcy ones you can get on here, reason I asked is cos the shop I went into for a frog chat told me a certain type of frog likes to be handled :/ guess ill save up for a chameleon set up for the misses instead


What shop was that if you don't mind me asking? Some frogs such as whites will tollerate handling for short periods which is pretty useful if you need to move them to another tank for some reason but no frogs _like_ to be handled.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I remember when I was doing my research I found a couple of care guides stating that White's can be handled. These are the guides to ignore though.  They will behave like they enjoy been handled but it's just not good for them. Just like many humans love to stuff themselves with chips (me included) but it's really not good for us. Heck on of ours will jump on your hand if you let it and just sit there. It's best not to let them do it though. I suspect that this is where the idea that some can be handled comes from though.

Onto the advice part. Aquariums are a real pain to convert into vivs. Even once you get past the need to add some sort of top etc you are then left with problems dealing with excessive condensation problems making viewing difficult. I'm speaking from experience here as one of my 'vivs' is a converted aquarium. Much better to just buy a purpose built glass viv, and to chose one to suit the species you decide you want to keep. 

Ellen, hence forward I reckon we should call the 2 of you Jellen.  As well as calling you friends that is.  lol

Ade


----------



## Mrs Jodes (Apr 21, 2013)

Wolfenrook said:


> Ellen, hence forward I reckon we should call the 2 of you Jellen.  As well as calling you friends that is.  lol
> 
> Ade


Lol Jellen it is. ( I like that it's more Ellen than Jon :2thumb: )

Don't be put off getting a frog tezzabear, just do your research and find one that's suitable for you. 
I can't say I've never handled a whites (I'm totally not doing it or pretending to kiss it in my profile pic :whistling2: ) and there is a LOT of conflicting advice out there. They do have delicate skin but they are quite hardy frogs. In my opinion, letting them sit on a damp hand for a short period of time is fine. I know that some people hand feed them too...


----------



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah I'm not put off, I don't mind short handling periods, and I also read about hand feeding and gather that would be quite satisfying, as far as I can see frog vivs like Exo terra are stupidly over priced, I just got given this tank and wondered how I could put it to use


----------



## Mrs Jodes (Apr 21, 2013)

tezzabear said:


> Yeah I'm not put off, I don't mind short handling periods, and I also read about hand feeding and gather that would be quite satisfying, as far as I can see frog vivs like Exo terra are stupidly over priced, I just got given this tank and wondered how I could put it to use


Good, I'm glad you're not put off!
Like Ronny said, if you flipped it you could maybe keep USAs in it. But they're a bit more delicate than whites. And as for an exo terra- keep checking out the classifieds and ebay, we've had some major bargains. Never pay full price for one!


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

I would still go with bumble bee walking toads for your tank. They don't need high humidity, so you won't have condensation issues. They are dinural , so you can view their activity during convenient hours. They won't require any additional heating, and will actually enjoy the cold temps in winter. You can fit a largish number in your size tank, which makes for a good display animal, I don't know if you have kids but they would love the "family of cute toads". If you decide to get another tank then your world is your oyster. 

The negatives would be the small live food culturing, and the fact that you cannot handle or hand feed.


----------



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank guys I'm gonna have another lil search on the net, I've come to terms I can't really handle them, I like the sound of those bumble bee toad creatures


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Totally off topic but never fear, Mattanda are always here...watching....waiting....perving in 18+...


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't use exos either, they are indeed over priced. I use ENT vivs from Dartfrog. lol

If you want small toads suitable for a beginner though, the fire bellied toads are the absolute best choice.

Ade


----------



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

Where would you recommend getting a FB toad from? And what should I look to pay? I'm in the Northamptonshire area


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

Most decent pet stores that stock fish or reptiles usually have them. Look to pay about £10 per toad.










Ade


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

tezzabear said:


> Where would you recommend getting a FB toad from? And what should I look to pay? I'm in the Northamptonshire area


The 3 best in Northamptonshire I would say would be Creepy Crawlies in Wellingborough, Realm of Reptiles in Northampton itself and Forest floor Reptiles in Rushden.

All 3 should be able to get you some in quickly if they're not in stock, personally I'd go see Amy and Wayne at Creepy Crawlies, I always had a great time going in for a chat with them when I was in the area :2thumb:


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

ain't that the truth ellen, your very kind husband delivered what I would call sale of the century to me. To the OP I searched and searched and came acoss a 60x45x60 with canopy,background and more for just 65 of the queens finest. They're out there to be found lol 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## Mrs Jodes (Apr 21, 2013)

Luke said:


> ain't that the truth ellen, your very kind husband delivered what I would call sale of the century to me. To the OP I searched and searched and came acoss a 60x45x60 with canopy,background and more for just 65 of the queens finest. They're out there to be found lol
> 
> 
> _Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


Absolutely! We got a 45 cube off ebay for £15 complete with heat mat, fogger, waterfall, bowls and a few other bits and bobs. Total bargain!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Mrs Jodes said:


> Absolutely! We got a 45 cube off ebay for £15 complete with heat mat, fogger, waterfall, bowls and a few other bits and bobs. Total bargain!


My partner is constantly lurking on Facebay, these days- he's found all kinds of bargains, locally.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

ebay, facebay, gumtree, this site and the local tip. Bargains are everywhere. Just need some patience. My tip on ebay is to look for misspelled listing titles. other shoppers won't see them and you can pick up a deal.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

plasma234 said:


> ebay, facebay, gumtree, this site and the local tip. Bargains are everywhere. Just need some patience.* My tip on ebay is to look for misspelled listing titles. other shoppers won't see them and you can pick up a deal. *


Genius! :2thumb::no1::2thumb:


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I may or may not have been doing that for a while but keeping quiet about it- can't have you lot snapping all the bargains up . Eko Terra instead of Exo is the best one lol. Try looking for glass tank, glass vivarium and reptile tank. I always sort search results by distance and then just ninja my way on to the ones finishing soonest with as few bids as possible. As the Mrs said, 45 cube for 15 quid with loads of bits and a Komodo viv for 8 whole pounds are two of my best ones recently :no1:


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

i just searched eko terra, genius :lol2:


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

I have beardies and various other 'pets' but always felt the urge for a frog, well yesterday I purchased a green horned frog which I have named Norman. Lovely little fella but on advice he will grow quite large. I got him home threw in 3 small to medium crickets and he gobbled them up with no mercy. I am not heating him as he is on the top of the beardie viv and the temp is spot on at around the 80 degree mark. I am trying to identify which species he actually is, does anyone have any tips of where I can find this info?


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

paul3col said:


> I am trying to identify which species he actually is


Bufo Marinara


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

ronnyjodes said:


> Bufo Marinara


Cheers ronny, will go for a look:2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

ronnyjodes said:


> Bufo Marinara


I recognise that pun. :lol2: : victory::no1:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

ronnyjodes said:


> Bufo Marinara


Naughty! :bash:

Paul, it's most likely one of these: Horned Frog Care sheet - The Amphibian.co.uk. Ornate Horned Frog, Cranwell's Horned Frog, Pacman Frog, Ceratophrys ornata, Ceratophrys cranwelli, captive care, feeding, breeding, housing and more.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Ron Magpie said:


> Naughty! :bash:
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist. I do have to give Ade credit for that one, I'm still tickled everything it pops in to my head :lol2:


Being serious though Ron is probably right. Pop a pic up and somebody might be able to tell you what morph he actually is. And I promise to steer clear of the pizza based (no pun intended honest ) gags :2thumb:


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

Cheers guys, picture of Norman.


----------



## plasma234 (Feb 27, 2013)

Holy shit I want an invisible frog too. :whistling2:

Edit: the picture shows now.


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

plasma234 said:


> Holy shit I want an invisible frog too. :whistling2:
> 
> Edit: the picture shows now.


I haven't posted many pics and made a hash of it lol


----------



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

paul3col said:


> I have beardies and various other 'pets' but always felt the urge for a frog, well yesterday I purchased a green horned frog which I have named Norman. Lovely little fella but on advice he will grow quite large. I got him home threw in 3 small to medium crickets and he gobbled them up with no mercy. I am not heating him as he is on the top of the beardie viv and the temp is spot on at around the 80 degree mark. I am trying to identify which species he actually is, does anyone have any tips of where I can find this info?


Where did u buy him from?


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

tezzabear said:


> Where did u buy him from?


Local reptile shop, I got my beardies and I get all my live food there to. Great service, bit pricey on there decor but that's what eBay is for lol.


----------



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

paul3col said:


> Local reptile shop, I got my beardies and I get all my live food there to. Great service, bit pricey on there decor but that's what eBay is for lol.


Not welly by any chance?


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

tezzabear said:


> Not welly by any chance?


Just down the road from there, northampton. Are you from welly?


----------



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

Ahhhthought you nabbed the frog I was looking at lol, yeah I am you?


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

Northampton for me, I use the realm of reptile in duston. What's your rep shop called? In my rep shop they have quite a few frogs.


----------



## tezzabear (Dec 12, 2012)

I use creepy crawlies in Wellingborough they are so helpful and I also use forest floor reptiles in rushden they always have weird and wonderful creatures in, lucky to have 2 local to me


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

tezzabear said:


> I use creepy crawlies in Wellingborough they are so helpful and I also use forest floor reptiles in rushden they always have weird and wonderful creatures in, lucky to have 2 local to me


How weird? the weirder the better for me lol.


----------



## akumarai (Oct 7, 2013)

*Frogs*

At the moment Forest Floor reptiles have a Young Male Golden Glider if you are interested?


----------

